# So I was wondering...



## jasonb (6/10/15)

For this month's juice supply, I decided to drop from 12mg to 6mg. I've been vaping exclusively for a little over four months, so it seemed like a good idea. 
I have a Velocity RDA on its way via snail mail, so I'm going to try my hand at dripping when it arrives. From browsing Reddit I noticed a lot of people saying that even 6mg is far too harsh in a dripper, which influenced my decision to drop, but I'm not sure whether they are ex-smokers or just elitist snobs who have never touched a real cigarette in their lives.

In my Subtank, the flavour is slightly more pronounced, but I'm going through a moer of lot more juice. Every time I'm near the kitchen I catch myself trying to find something to snack on.
I'm not craving cigs or anything, but I do fear I'm going through minor withdrawal.

Do you think I'll become accustomed to less nicotine by the end of the month?


----------



## Maxxis (6/10/15)

It will take a couple of days to get used to the lower nic. Just stick it out. 

Remember that nic is an appetite suppressant so the snacking is normal. Just stick it out.


----------



## Riaz (6/10/15)

When moving to lower nic, initially you will vape more as your body is sort of accustomed to getting that fix of the higher nic.

Your body will get used to the lower nic in no time


----------



## kimbo (6/10/15)

@jasonb when i moved down from 36mg to 24mg i kept a tank with 36mg just for those od times i need a kick .. same when i moved down to 18mg .. been almost 9months now and i still have that tank of 24mg


----------



## jasonb (6/10/15)

@Riaz @Maxxis Shot. Gonna have to order a few more bottles, then. Can never have too much juice ^^
@kimbo Damn, dude. I can't even imagine what 36mg must be like. I was smoking 20-30 a day before I moved to the Twisp, in which I was using 18mg (I think). When I tried the leftover Twisp juice in the SubTank, it was... Vile.


----------



## Coco (6/10/15)

I like @kimbo 's approach, since it is basically similar to what used to do and still did recently. 

I keep a tank of the higher-strength available for those "tough times", typically early mornings or late evenings. Did it when I dropped to 18mg, then again when I went down to 12 and then again when I went down to 6. 

(Obviously it depends on the gear, i.e. with a Subtank on 6mg there is more than enough nic intake, on a Nautilus mini there may not be)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (6/10/15)

@Coco I still have quite a bit of 12mg left over, was just worried I'd be shooting myself in the foot. What you say does make sense though, regarding the "Tough times".


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

kimbo said:


> @jasonb when i moved down from 36mg to 24mg i kept a tank with 36mg just for those od times i need a kick .. same when i moved down to 18mg .. been almost 9months now and i still have that tank of 24mg



You vaped 36mg? 
Holy crappamoly! I started on 12mg and moved down to 4mg when I started mixing my own juices. I now get a silver from vaping 6mg everytime.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/15)

@kimbo - you and me

Well not 36mg - but 18mg all the way!

Then again, on the Nuppins in full lung hit mode, 18mg on some juices is too heavy, so I am down to 12mg. Much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (6/10/15)

I started on 18g, then second order was 12mg, then i started mixing my own at 9mg and now i am all the way down to 2mg and for me the juice tastes better in lower nic and i cant say that i miss the nic at all. 18mg hits me like a truck. funny thing is i did not vape more when i dropped my nic.


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

There's no time frame on it, it's pretty much when you ready. 
I crave the throat hit, I started vaping close to 4 years ago and started on 18mg, only around 3 months ago I dropped to 12mg on my mouth to lung device. On my sub ohms and drippers I vape around 3-6mg. I don't really get a throat hit on my sub ohms. 
With that being said, I carry 2 devices all day (my MTL and my sub ohm). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> You vaped 36mg?
> Holy crappamoly! I started on 12mg and moved down to 4mg when I started mixing my own juices. I now get a silver from vaping 6mg everytime.



If i remember correctly it was a bottle of Grants Vanilla Custard from @Andre


Edit: Oh it was Pirates Booty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (6/10/15)

Lol today at work i did not Vape for like 6hours went out side for a Vape n got a head rush from 3mg nic I was shocked.


----------



## Alex (6/10/15)

jasonb said:


> @Coco I still have quite a bit of 12mg left over, was just worried I'd be shooting myself in the foot. What you say does make sense though, regarding the "Tough times".



I get the highest nic I can and dilute with PG or VG depending on what kind of kick I feel like. I'll dilute every time I fill up the Reo bottle (6ml), and the advantage is juices last that much longer.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------

